# Dez Bryant



## chrishydro (Jul 17, 2012)

Only thing I have to say is LOL


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 17, 2012)

that sucks for him i was taught never to slap ur momma guess he didn't get that message


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 17, 2012)

fuck the cowboys and tony homo


----------



## chrishydro (Jul 17, 2012)

Yes never slap you moma. What an idiot, here in Texas the Judges take no shit, no doubt Dez will do some type of time even if weekends or weekdays but they wont let him off the hook in Texas. And for the record if you slap your moma you need to be locked the heck up. lol Crazy stuff, and fyi, that is Dallas County that jail is a sewer, been there done that. The entire place is a damm toilet bowl and nobody likes the woman beaters.


----------



## chrishydro (Jul 17, 2012)

I mean who takes their hat off and slaps their mother with it. What an idiot.


----------



## chrishydro (Jul 17, 2012)

futureprospects said:


> fuck the cowboys and tony homo


Homo is not the problem, Jason is, he has been calling the plays for years. Jason screwed up the Jets game, homo cant throw into a zone inside the 20, Jason screwed up the kicker by calling time out, Jason let the Pats get 8 first downs in 9 plays without calling a time out, he had two left, so add those three wins and the end of the season the Giants game means nothing. 

Jason is the issue not the players.


----------



## chrishydro (Jul 17, 2012)

I have never missed a game and promise to booo this guy every time he takes the field.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 17, 2012)

I live outside Dallas in the burbs and bet he gets probation and community service.Also the only person i know of thats gottten banned from a mall and cant go back for saggin is pants.Awesome talent and another pro athlete with simply no Brains.He will be another nightclub story before long.


----------



## SOMEBEECH (Jul 17, 2012)

Homo, lol he married Cindy Crawfords daughter haters gonna hate.


----------



## ...... (Jul 18, 2012)

Was his mom really a prostitute lol?

Really though I don't know whats up with him,he has it all but he still wants to act like a little kid.I think he's overrated by cowboys fans anyway.


----------



## kelly4 (Jul 18, 2012)

...... said:


> Was his mom really a prostitute lol?
> 
> Really though I don't know whats up with him,he has it all but he still wants to act like a little kid.I think he's overrated by cowboys fans anyway.


Don't know about being a prostitute, but she* is *a crackhead. LOL!


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 18, 2012)

she is a crack head and prob was thinking dez was trying to steal her drugs


----------



## chrishydro (Jul 18, 2012)

futureprospects said:


> she is a crack head and prob was thinking dez was trying to steal her drugs


Crack Head, Prostitute, no matter. He ripped her shirt off and slaped the shit out of her with his hat.


They will fry him in the media, and in court for this period. Not to mention that people like me, when going to games, will boooo the shit out of him. You just can not bitch slap your own mother.


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 18, 2012)

yea this is a media field day for them with a footbal player falling to his demise


----------



## ...... (Jul 18, 2012)

Yea they been eating this up all day on Total Access lol.You guys think he'll get suspended?
Dallas better get some depth at receiver cause if Dez keeps acting like this I doubt he lasts there.


----------



## ...... (Jul 18, 2012)

kelly4 said:


> Don't know about being a prostitute, but she* is *a crackhead. LOL!


so it's safe to assume at one time or another she sucked dick for money lol.

She could of deserved the smack to,what if he walked in on her hitting a crack pipe?If she's fucked up on the shit like that she'll say anything and now that she got money I really doubt she would stop using drugs.
I know I would snap the fuck out if I seen my mom smoking crack,wouldn't slap her but I'd be pissed and would have to hold back a lot of anger.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 18, 2012)

he gots millions. so I doubt he will do any time...

hey, you can take a nigga out da hood, but you cant take the hood out a niggah...

****i am not racist****


I just think some are reserved to say the word... its just a word people...


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jul 18, 2012)

I love the nfl. But this off season has been outta control! 3 players arrested just this week. I'm pissed because one was Marshawn Lynch, he just fucked the hawks plan all up! Damnit! And why'd it have to be a DUI? You just got payed lynch, catch a fucking cab!


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 18, 2012)

some pro athletes(nfl) are pretty dumb when it comes to making off field decisions. why is it that mainly black players are always in the news, and not the good news...?





PeyoteReligion said:


> I love the nfl. But this off season has been outta control! 3 players arrested just this week. I'm pissed because one was Marshawn Lynch, he just fucked the hawks plan all up! Damnit! And why'd it have to be a DUI? You just got payed lynch, catch a fucking cab!


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jul 18, 2012)

Damn! http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/early-lead/post/nfl-arrests-minnesota-gov-compares-offseason-to-soldiers-returning-from-war/2012/07/18/gJQAOL77tW_blog.html

Over the few weeks several more NFL athletes joined a growing offseason arrest tally that has now eclipsed two dozen. The summer of 2012 is quickly becoming the most crime-filled in league history.


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 18, 2012)

12/21/12012


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 18, 2012)

Once a thug always a thug...


----------



## olylifter420 (Jul 18, 2012)

no, you got it wrong, 

once a niggah, always a niggah...

even the white tupacs go by that motto


----------



## onegreenday (Jul 18, 2012)

olylifter420 said:


> some pro athletes(nfl) are pretty dumb when it comes to making off field decisions. why is it that mainly black players are always in the news, and not the good news...?


It's called 'racial profiling'.......


----------



## chrishydro (Jul 18, 2012)

He has been a pain in the ass since he got here. No dif than Randy Moss, all the talent in the world and no common sense. Moss could have made Michael Jordan Money but could not keep his mouth shut or his pants on.


----------



## kelly4 (Jul 18, 2012)

chrishydro said:


> He has been a pain in the ass since he got here. No dif than Randy Moss, all the talent in the world and no common sense. Moss could have made Michael Jordan Money but could not keep his mouth shut or his pants on.


He liked running over meter maids too...


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 19, 2012)

once a criminal always a criminal he gonna get arressted again


----------



## ...... (Jul 25, 2012)

Dez shouldn't even be in the same sentence as Moss.
Randy will be in the Hall of Fame one day.


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 26, 2012)

yea u r right dez hasn't proved anything just he is a problem receiver


----------



## BeaverHuntr (Jul 27, 2012)

Dez has the talent to be a top WR in the NFL, it takes a while for most of these kids to grow up. Hopefully Dez understands that a career in the NFL aint long and he needs to grow up.


----------



## futureprospects (Jul 29, 2012)

i can't believe miles austin says dez is a professional


----------

